# Halloween



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nick is starting to decorate the yard. Willow is afraid of most of the decorations. 
I tried to get some cool pictures. She was easy because she was in scared frozen mode. Jake on the other hand was not going to play along. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love it!!!! Show me more!
Ruby is so like willow - I have bought a few new ones, and hung a skeleton outside, ruby was barking away at it. She doesn't like them at all!
We will be having our party - but I don't know how Ralph and ruby will get on with our grave yard and the ground breaker skeletons, I think they'll attack them and chew them - we didn't have Ralph and ruby this time last year - so it will be their first halloween (I have costumes for both of them!!) 
We've also made a big scary scarecrow this year - ruby is going to hate it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will have to stop taking them in the front when he is finally done. It staring raining today so he had to stop. He also has people coming out of the ground and hanging from the trees. Willow will die. She is afraid of the little ghosts that line the walk way!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha Willow looked dazed Molly would likely have pee'd or pooped or barked


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You'll have to post pic when its all done, I am not really looking forward to it this year, I know every time we have people knocking for trick or treat Dudley is going to go loopy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is getting use to the little ghosts

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Amazing.... I'm so jealous. I love Halloween.. We just don't do it well! I want to come to your party!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Halloween? already? I didn't even start looking for any decoration yet..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She is getting use to the little ghosts
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I love them, I adore halloween ( partly because its my birthday) but its an excuse for a party - and we here in the UK seem to be adopting the US approach and celebrating it bigger and better. 
Believe it or not When I was a child we had to hollow out a swede or turnip for a lantern as we didn't seem to have pumpkins over here.... :violinI'm a 70's baby!) 
Ps Ralph would **** his leg on every one of them little ghosts!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha Jake only cocks his leg
at the dog park. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Ah the photo on facebook with Willow sitting by the crosses makes sense now!! I couldn't work out why you had 2 big crosses in your front yard!! I thought maybe family were buried there


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Haha Jake only cocks his leg
> at the dog park.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ha he's just showing off in front of the boys!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I found the perfect costume for Molly let's just hope petsmart has it in stock She won't be impressed I'm sure but it's her first one so she has to dress up


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

P.s. happy anniversary Donna & nick :kiss::congrats:
your anniversary must be up and coming with all this spooky goulish business going on!! X


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Tracey I love Halloween, where I come from ( Czech Republic) they don't even celebrate Halloween, which personally think it's a shame, as it's so much fun, what I love about America is that people celebrate all their holidays in big big style, my hubby and his family are not even bothered about Christmas that much, me on the other hand, I will have my Christmas tree and decorations up first weekend in December and if I could, I'd probably end up with lights all over my house and huge raindeers and in our front garden ( over hubby's dead body )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> Tracey I love Halloween, where I come from ( Czech Republic) they don't even celebrate Halloween, which personally think it's a shame, as it's so much fun, what I love about America is that people celebrate all their holidays in big big style, my hubby and his family are not even bothered about Christmas that much, me on the other hand, I will have my Christmas tree and decorations up first weekend in December and if I could, I'd probably end up with lights all over my house and huge raindeers and in our front garden ( over hubby's dead body )


Go for it - or you and summer can come to mine!!
I do think here in the uk we are embracing it so much more like in the US, so now your here - get a few pumpkins lit, tell hubby it's the uk law!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Petra, I got the shock of my life today... Halloween isn't over and I was in two garden centres today that had their Christmas shop completed!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> P.s. happy anniversary Donna & nick :kiss::congrats:
> your anniversary must be up and coming with all this spooky goulish business going on!! X


Thanks! Yes it is 10/20. We are going to celebrate by taking the poos to a cabin way up north. The will have freedom to run and play  can't wait!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks! Yes it is 10/20. We are going to celebrate by taking the poos to a cabin way up north. The will have freedom to run and play  can't wait!!


Fabulous - enjoy, and please post pics x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Thanks! Yes it is 10/20. We are going to celebrate by taking the poos to a cabin way up north. The will have freedom to run and play  can't wait!!


Sounds delightful... Cannot wait to see those pics! They are bound to beat mine.. Wow.. My dream a proper log cabin! Wowee!


----------



## AnniePannie (Aug 12, 2013)

Ah, brilliant! Love the little ghosts - I think Ralph would probably try to eat them! More pics please when its all finished! I love Halloween!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Go for it - or you and summer can come to mine!!
> I do think here in the uk we are embracing it so much more like in the US, so now your here - get a few pumpkins lit, tell hubby it's the uk law!! X


 I could try, but hubby is born and bred in the UK, so I think telling him it's the UK law won't help much :-D I suggested he could go trick or treating with the kids this year and you should see the look on his face  apparently he has to be the one looking after Summer while me and the kids go out


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I usually either am out of town at my sister's for Halloween or shutter in the back room. And I'm definitely not for dressing up. Last one I went to I wore all black and taped aluminum foil on the inside of my jacket (100pts if you can figure out what I was). But I can't resist. Must dress up my puppies so I may have to sit outside with these two as I couldn't resist costumes at petsmart. Got a couple to see what would work. Here is the first set.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love them so much.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love them so much.


Me too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy anniversary Donna!!!! Ahhh hope you have a spookishly fun time up north ) I must admit when I saw the pic of willow next to a cross on fb I thought huh? Alas, now I understand! Doh!

Haha look at lexi and Beemer in their outfits!! Adorable! Ahh love them! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Last one I went to I wore all black and taped aluminum foil on the inside of my jacket (100pts if you can figure out what I was).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An insulated lunch box?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> An insulated lunch box?


Haha. No. But that's a good idea.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now I am intrigued! Is it a character from a film or television program I will never have seen, or something a Luddite might guess?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Now I am intrigued! Is it a character from a film or television program I will never have seen, or something a Luddite might guess?


Hahahaha. Ok. I'll spill. I was silver lining.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

very clever!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving the Mickey & Minnie pictures! Adorable.
I have ruby a pumpkin outfit & got Ralph a spiders one, but he just gets dizzy trying to eat his own spider legs lol! X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Loving the Mickey & Minnie pictures! Adorable.
> I have ruby a pumpkin outfit & got Ralph a spiders one, but he just gets dizzy trying to eat his own spider legs lol! X


That needs a video update for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Our Halloween tree at work

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That needs a video update for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I would if I was IT savvy enough to do this - I may have to figure you tubes and links out d


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I would if I was IT savvy enough to do this - I may have to figure you tubes and links out d


Well when you figure it out let me know. I've been trying to load video since I first joined. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Our Halloween tree at work
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


A Halloween tree?!! thats a new one on me, is it common in the states or just something you guys thought up?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*A Halloween Tree? Seriously? That's definitely not reached the UK yet! Brilliant.. *


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> A Halloween tree?!! thats a new one on me, is it common in the states or just something you guys thought up?


We are trying to lift spirits around here. Take the focus of the shut down. We made it up. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We are trying to lift spirits around here. Take the focus of the shut down. We made it up.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I love the Halloween tree!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are starting yo decorate this week...hubby is very excited, and we had to have a meeting to talk about decorating today..lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I love those first pictures with the crosses, they make me think of a Black Sabbath cover


----------

